# Maryland says YES to sprinkler protection in new homes !



## forensics (Apr 11, 2012)

The anti-sprinkler cartel is struggling to substaintiate it's retoric

http://nfpa.typepad.com/firesprinklerinitiative/2012/04/state-of-maryland-says-no-to-substandard-construction-passes-law-prohibiting-the-weakening-of-the-co.html

oops another mispeak ...

"In fact, a study comparing the housing cost and supply impacts of sprinkler ordinances, between counties in MD and VA, revealed there is absolutely no impact; and in one of the counties studied with a fire sprinkler requirement in place, there was an increase in building permits, compared to the neighboring county without the requirement"

Comparative Analysis of Housing Cost and Supply Impacts of Sprinkler Ordinances at the Community Level Final Report

June 2009

VII. Conclusion

The analysis of construction permit and survey data, interviews with builders, building industry trade groups, and local officials consistently indicated an absence of

Comparative Analysis of Housing Cost and Supply Impacts of Sprinkler Ordinances at the Community Level 19

adverse impacts on housing supply and costs from the implementation of residential sprinkler requirements. Indeed, the data generally suggest that there were increases in housing supply that coincided with the times that requirements became effective, although that probably reflects the broader finding from this analysis—that sprinkler requirements were insignificant alongside much stronger influences, including other regulations and fees, growth in jobs and population, and the cost and availability of land, financing, materials, and labor.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 11, 2012)

Sheesh that is awesome.


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 11, 2012)

Slow but surely the benefits of fire sprinklers in a home will be realized despite the rhetoric


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2012)

> Indeed, the data generally suggest that there were increases in housing supply that coincided with the times that requirements became effective,


Is the supply increase in new homes only or where all homes counted.

Our housing supply increased 4 fold but our housing permits showed an 80% drop in new home construction.


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2012)

Do they mandate sprinklers in all "commercial" buildings in MD as well?


----------



## beach (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's just get this out of the way now:


----------



## forensics (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for saving the hba goonies the trouble of having to post what an azz I am for advocating such rediculous things as mandates in the code .... GOD forbid a code with MANDATES in it !!!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2012)

Well Ladies & Gent’s I do believe that the reality is despite what side of the debate you are on RFS will eventually come to most all jurisdictions. Both large and small. I’m not saying that you have to embrace it but be prepared to enforce it by educating yourselves on the technical aspects. It may come sooner than you think?


----------



## conarb (Apr 16, 2012)

Sp JP, you think the Sprinkler Nazis are going to win?  Fitting that at the same time the Nazis register a lobbyist in Washington.



			
				US News said:
			
		

> *'Swastika on the ballot': American Nazi Party gets its first lobbyist*By Ian Johnston, msnbc.com
> 
> The American Nazi Party has its first lobbyist in Washington, according to reports.
> 
> ...


¹ http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/04/14/11193302-swastika-on-the-ballot-american-nazi-party-gets-its-first-lobbyist


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> Sp JP, you think the Sprinkler Nazis are going to win?  Fitting that at the same time the Nazis register a lobbyist in Washington.Ya, I think so. It may take years but it is in the code now and there is no turning back the clock. As I see it the national code debate has been over for years and shifted to the state and local levels. I sure do not see that changing.


----------



## mn joe (Apr 16, 2012)

JP has sound advice.  We don't have to like everything in the code,but it is our job to enforce it.  So I will start my education about sprinklers today.  Thanks for the voice of reason on this issue JP.

Now go get elected to the board!

Joe


----------



## forensics (Apr 16, 2012)

Conarb said "Sp JP, you think the Sprinkler Nazis are going to win"

The painful truth (for the pro buggy whip crowd) is that the battle is already over and just like Smoke alarms, uplift restraint, backflow protection and any of a legion of other life safety measures the industry will innovate and evolve to provide a higher level of protection in our homes and buildings.

Residential sprinklers (esp multipurpose) will become another of a long blood-red line of code proposals that we will look back in a few short years and wonder why we didn't do it sooner!

The old method of a few bubbas (or highly paid professionals in Cali) jumping on a big red truck to save your family and home just doesn't cut it anymore with the lightweight construction and todays fuel loads in new homes!

Sooo we can not just stand by and watch those who depend on us to be the real experts die needlessly just so a few sprinkler manufacturers and installers will make a few bucks in the short term.

Those who have committed themselves and their resourses to protecting other peoples lives will profit and their ability to risk and invest in this technology deserves to be rewarded!

As for me I can't wait for this to catch on so I can raise my salary up to what I USED TO MAKE as a building inspector!!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2012)

(deleted)

Francis


----------



## Mule (Apr 17, 2012)

I just wonder how this is going to work in Texas. The legislative body of Texas has implemented bills that specify that unless AHJ's already had an ordinance in place requiring sprinklers then AHJ's could not require them.

I guess it would take another group that was strong enough to get the powers that be to change law. When I say "another group" I mean someone that provides enough money to their choice of politicians for their election campaign.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 17, 2012)

Spot on Mule. That is surly part of it. State level or local level, west coast or east coast, north or south. Same game different town.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree RFS will save lives but just like seat belts they will not save everybody.

The sales pitch from the sprinkler advocates is misleading and are giving the perception that if an AHJ will require RFS in homes they will never have a fire related death in a residence.

Be honest, when promoting them.

They are not designed to save the property

They are not a guarantee that deaths (occupants or firefighters) will not occur in a fire event


----------

